# ika'y



## Qcumber

I know *ikáw ay* contracts into* iká'y*.
e.g. *Akó'y iyó; iká'y ákin.*
= I am yours; you are mine.

Is there a parallel contraction with* at*?
e.g. *ikáw at siyá* > iká't siyá 
= you and her

Also, is *ikáw *sometimes shortened to *'káw*?


----------



## KayBob

From my experience, you could probably shorten "ikaw at" into "ikaw't" and still be understood, although I don't recall ever hearing it said quite like that. But I know you can say phrases like "isa't isa" (figurative meaning something like "one on one" from "isa at isa" literally "one and one").
or "iba't iba" (from "iba at iba") which means "different and different" or something like "many different kinds", i.e. "meron iba't ibang klase ng koche" (there are many different kinds of cars)
I hope they gave a little insight. My Tagalog is not perfect, but I still feel pretty confident in it.


----------



## kios_01

It doesn't work with "ikaw." But maybe it does with those ending in "a." I think.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot for your answers. I already know the contraction of *at* into *'t* when it comes after a vowel.
From what you [pl.] say* ika't* doesn't exist.


----------

